# Old Mans Hydration Supplement



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

Here is my set up for racing


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Ha! Game changer!


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

That's hilarious!

Even funnier, if you diluted it down it may work. Just B vitamins and iron. They use vit-B in other energy drink stuff - throw in a little electrolyte and it'd prolly be cool as long as you make sure you don't overdose on the iron (bad stuff happens if you do). Plus, even if you just filled it with water, the looks you'd get on the trail would be priceless!


----------



## kaleidopete (Feb 7, 2015)

It is filled with Gatorade or Zero, whichever I have at the time. It is just for laughs 
(I'm over 70, so it's even funnier)


----------

